# Hello There , The names Dave .



## ZenDavid (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi there , i posted on the IBS main board but i saw this teen one, just wanted to say i am 16. For a while i felt like i was the only teen in the world who had IBS ( i know its dumb , but i felt like i was ) . Im glad to have found this board , very very very glad.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Hello Dave and welcome to the boards. You will find very nice people here and will enjoy reading the posts. Enjoy and get ready to learn alot and don't ever feel like you are the only one suffering with this horrible IBS.Once again * WELCOME *


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey DaveThats not dumb at all to think ur the only one with this. I thought the same thing for a long time, but it was weird, once I started talking to people I trusted about it, I found out some of them had it and they also knew other people who had it as well. By talking to them I also got the help I needed to deal with it and realized that it wasnt as big a deal as I thought it was. I wish this board had been around when I was about your age.Sammie


----------

